# Récupérer un dossier supprimer



## MlleZoba (4 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Mac OS X 10.3.9 et j'ai supprimé un dossier (j'ai vidé la corbeille aussi), est-il possible de le récupérer ?

Merci de m'aider ..!


----------



## alaincha (5 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

C'est un sujet récurrent.

Il y a des dizaines de sujets sur ce forum et sur d'autres forums qui proposent des solutions plus ou moins fiables (plutôt moins que plus).

Une simple recherche permet de trouver tous ces sujets (par exemple celui-ci ).

Mais la seule réponse sérieuse est: il y a très peu de chances de récupérer un fichier après vidage de la corbeille. A moins d'avoir anticipé avec des sauvegardes régulières ou un logiciel préventif spécialisé.

Ou d'avoir eu le réflexe d'éteindre l'ordinateur immédiatement après la constatation de l'effacement involontaire et de ne le rallumer que sur un système externe afin de lancer un logiciel de récupération.


----------



## MlleZoba (6 Octobre 2010)

Oui c'est vrai qu'il y a pleins de discussions mais je précise que j'ai le CD d'instalation, donc est-ce que en redémarrant mon ordi avec le CD à l'intérieur il serais possible de récupérer le dossier (un peu comme les PC), sachant que depuis que j'ai supprimer le dossier je n'ai pas allumé le Mac...


----------



## ntx (6 Octobre 2010)

Le CD de Mac OSX ne suffit pas, il faut installer un logiciel de récupération. A toi de choisir celui qui va avec ta version d'OS et de tenter la récupération.


----------



## alaincha (7 Octobre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> il faut installer un logiciel de récupération.


Oui, mais en principe il faut installer le logiciel de récupération *avant* d'avoir un problème si on souhaite qu'il soit efficace.

L'installer *un mois après* avoir effacé le dossier à récupérer me semble totalement inutile.

C'est très probablement foutu, à moins que *MlleZoba* n'ait pas utilisé son Mac depuis le 4 septembre dernier.


----------



## ntx (7 Octobre 2010)

MlleZoba a dit:


> sachant que depuis que j'ai supprimer le dossier je n'ai pas allumé le Mac...


A priori elle n'y a pas touché.


----------

